# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση LG] ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΠΤΑ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΧΑΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ Ο ΗΧΟΣ

## gstar

Σας χαιρετώ όλους και σας εύχομαι καλές γιορτές.Είναι η πρώτη μου φορά που επικοινωνώ με την παρέα και ζητώ συγγνώνη εάν κάτι δεν κανω όπως πρέπει. Λοιπόν παιδιά έχω μία *LG 32LC56* . Της άλλαξα τρείς πυκνωτές που ήταν φουσκωμμένοι και για επτά λεπτά λειτουργεί κανονικά ( με ήχο μόνο στο δεξιό ηχείο ) μετά χάνεται η εικόνα και μου μένει μόνο ο ήχος μόνο από το ένα ηχείο. Στην εξαγωγή των πυκνωτών ίσως έχω κάνει ζημιά γιατί με πολύ δυσκολία κατάφερα να κάνω στην συνέχεια την νέα κόλληση. Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## angel_grig

Aν μπορεις βαλε μια φωτο να δουμε εαν εγινε ζημια καπου.Επισης  θελουν αλλαγη ολοι οι πυκνωτες ,γιατι μπορει να μην ειναι φουσκωμενοι αλλα να εχουν προβλημα

----------


## gstar

CIMG6794.jpgCIMG6799.jpgCIMG6794.jpgCIMG6792.jpgΓρηγόρη συγγνώμη αλλά δεν μπόρεσα νωρίτερα να βγάλω φωτογραφίες . Αύριο θα προσπαθήσω να αλλάξω και τους υπόλοιπους πυκνωτές μήπως και έχουμε επιτυχία στην προσπάθεια, ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.

----------


## ezizu

Καλό θα ήταν να ανεβάσεις και μερικές φωτογραφίες από την άλλη πλευρά της πλακέτας (με τις κολλήσεις), αφού από ότι γράφεις αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά, ανησυχείς μήπως εκεί  έχεις κάνει κάποια ζημιά.

----------


## gstar

Καλησπέρα παιδειά να είστε καλά. Λοιπόν έχω αλλάξει 10 πυκνωτές αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει άν και μία φορά μου λειτούργησε άψογα για δύο ώρες περίπου. Ελπίζω αύριο να βρώ τα υπόλοιπα πυκνωτάκια να τα αλλάξω όλα. Οι κολλήσεις μου δεν είναι εμφανίσημες αλλά είναι σταθερές. Θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφία της πίσω πλευράς αύριο.Και πάλι ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nyannaco

> Οι κολλήσεις μου δεν είναι εμφανίσημες αλλά είναι σταθερές.


Αυτό είναι ένα θέμα. Οι μη εμφανίσιμες έχουν μεγάλη πιθανότητα να είναι ψυχρές. Θα σου πρότεινα να εξασκηθείς με το κολλητήρι σε κάποια άχρηστη πλακέτα, μέχρι να του πάρεις τον αέρα, και μετά να φτιάξεις τις μη εμφανίσιμες κολλήσεις. Πρέπει να είναι στιλπνές, γυαλιστερές και χυτές, χωρίς πολύ υλικό.

----------


## gstar

Πριν λίγο τέλειωσα το κόλλημα των υπολοίπων πυκνωτών που οι δύο τους διαφέρουν ως προς τα V ( έβαλα 63 αντί 50 V ) και ο ένας στη θερμοκρασία δεν βρήκα πουθενά 220μF /50V/125 βαθμούς  C και έβαλα 220μF /50V/105 βαθμούς C.Ανοίγοντάς την τώρα έχω τα εξής : Παίζει 10-12 δευτερόλεπτα - παγώνει η εικόνα, χωρίς ήχο για 2-4 δευτερόλεπτα μετά χάνεται η εικόνα και ο ήχος για ένα δευτερόλεπτο - μετά ανοίγει πάλι παίζει 10-12 δεύτερα κ.ο.κ Αυτό γίνεται συνέχεια και μετά από 30 λεπτά περίπου ο χρόνος που χάνεται η εικόνα και ο ήχος είναι μεγαλύτερος από ένα δεύτερο. Περιμένω με αγωνία τις απόψεις σας. Παραθέτω και φωτογραφία της πίσω πλευράς της πλακέτας.CIMG6802.jpg

----------


## gstar

Μετά την  επισήμανση του Νίκου σχετικά με τις κολλήσεις μου σήμερα είπα να τις κάνω πιο εμφανίσιμες, οπότε έχω τα άκόλουθα αποτελέσματα. Όταν ανοίγω την τηλεόραση για κανένα πεντάλεπτο ανάλογα με το πιο κανάλι βάζω έχω ή εινόνα με διακοπές ή καθόλου εικόνα, μετά η εικόνα γίνεται μια χαρά και μένει έτσι για ώρες. Άρα υποθέτω οι κολήσεις μου είναι το πρόβλημα. Τι πρέπει να κάνω για να την φτιάξω τελικά; Μήπως φταίει κάτι άλλο; Τα φώτα σας παιδειά ... και να είστε καλά !

----------


## gstar

Οπως έγραψα πιο πάνω ανοίγοντας τώρα την τηλεόραση για τα πρώτα πέντε λεπτά περίπου ή δεν έχω καθόλου εικόνα ή έχω εικόνα με διακοπές. Μετά για όσο την αφήσω ανοιχτή λειτουργεί μια χαρά. Υποθέτω λογικά σκεπτόμενος πλέον ότι κάποιος πυκνωτής, είτε είναι προβληματικός, είτε δεν έχει κολλήσει καλά; Ποιό από τα δύο λέτε να ισχύει ή τίποτα από τα δύο οπότε παίζει κάτι άλλο. Η άποψή σας θα με διαφωτίσει, ώστε να την φτιάξω τέλεια αλλιώς θα την αφήσω έτσι και κάθε φορά απλώς θα περιμένω ένα πεντάλεπτο για απροβλημάτιστη πλέον λειτουργία. Βέβαια τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, εάν την αφήσω μόνιμα στην αναμονή λέτε να μην αντιμετωπίζω την αναμονή του πρώτου πεντάλεπτου ; Αύριο το πρωϊ θα ξέρω εάν έχει πιθανότητα να ισχύει το τελευταίο. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την βοήθειά σας.

----------


## freecom

φιλε μου ......

πιθανο σεναριο ειναι.......

η καποιος  μετασχηματιστης απο το inverter εχει προβλημα
η καποια λαμπα απο το panel ειναι στα τελευταια της

αποτελεσμα το κυκλωμα προστασιας του ινΒερτερ .....τον κλεινει

----------


## gstar

Φίλοι καλησπέρα σας. Όσο λειτουργεί η τηλεόραση γίνεται και πιο καλή. Το μέλλον θα δείξει. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σας εύχομαι καλές γιορτές .

----------

